# Who should be next?



## Rob Broad (Aug 30, 2004)

We have a thread on who has the best Kenpo videos, and that is all fine and dandy.  My new question is who hasn't produced videos but should.


----------



## Mark Weiser (Aug 30, 2004)

Honestly that is a very tough question lol! I hazard to guess we should be looking at the 7th and 8th Dan levels. I honestly would have to say maybe one of our very own MT Kenpo Seniors such as Dennis Connatser or Frank Trejo. 


Come on Guys get busy and break out those Camcorders turn on the lights and make Kenpo videos.


----------



## Dark Kenpo Lord (Aug 30, 2004)

Mark Weiser said:
			
		

> Honestly that is a very tough question lol! I hazard to guess we should be looking at the 7th and 8th Dan levels. I honestly would have to say maybe one of our very own MT Kenpo Seniors such as Dennis Connatser or Frank Trejo.
> 
> 
> Come on Guys get busy and break out those Camcorders turn on the lights and make Kenpo videos.


Frank Trejo is not a member of Martial Talk.

DarK LorD


----------



## Rob Broad (Aug 30, 2004)

Actaully Frank Trejo and Dave Hebler are both joining MT they will be contribuing in the Ask The Seniors forum for supporting members.


----------



## Mark Weiser (Aug 30, 2004)

Absoultely WOnderful News. Getting out pad and paper to write down questions. This is almost as good as attending a Seminar. Come on folks get your questions ready


----------



## Chicago Green Dragon (Aug 30, 2004)

I would love to see some by the Doc.....

Some of us live in other states and unfort. arent able to travel to the college for training and it would be nice to see some further enlightment from him on a few things...............

Chicago Green Dragon

 :asian:


----------



## Ceicei (Aug 30, 2004)

Mark Weiser said:
			
		

> Absoultely WOnderful News. Getting out pad and paper to write down questions. This is almost as good as attending a Seminar. Come on folks get your questions ready


Yes, great news!  Good point... it is almost as good as a seminar--via the written word.

- Ceicei


----------



## MisterMike (Aug 30, 2004)

Good news...I might have to dole out 12 Washingtons pretty soon. Not that MT isn't worth it already


----------



## OC Kid (Aug 31, 2004)

I love to see some by Mr. Bob White.


----------



## Rick Wade (Aug 31, 2004)

Chicago Green Dragon said:
			
		

> I would love to see some by the Doc.....
> 
> Some of us live in other states and unfort. arent able to travel to the college for training and it would be nice to see some further enlightment from him on a few things...............
> 
> ...


I feel your pain X 5 I live in Hawaii.

V/R
Rick


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Aug 31, 2004)

Dark Kenpo Lord said:
			
		

> Frank Trejo is not a member of Martial Talk.
> DarK LorD


 Go to the Membership list and look up Frank Trejo's Profile.

 :ultracool

 I guess the Dark Lord is not as up on things as he thinks he is......


----------



## Dark Kenpo Lord (Aug 31, 2004)

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> I guess the Dark Lord is not as up on things as he thinks he is......


Like it really matters on the internet, it's on the mats that count.

DarK LorD


----------



## Mark L (Aug 31, 2004)

Dark Kenpo Lord said:
			
		

> Like it really matters on the internet, it's on the mats that count.
> 
> DarK LorD


Why get pissy about it?  He was right, you were wrong.


----------



## Shortay (Sep 1, 2004)

Rick Wade said:
			
		

> I feel your pain X 5 I live in Hawaii.
> 
> V/R
> Rick


Try a different country!!!! I have to say though it won't stop me coming over to LA as promised very soon..

See you then Doc!

x


----------



## Kenpodoc (Sep 1, 2004)

I like seeing the subtle and not so subtle differences in the techniques as demonstrated by the different seniors.  I learn a lot from these differences and similarities.  Therefore I would like as many seniors as possible to do technique and form tapes.

Specifically I would like,

1. Mr. Planas to do Technique tapes
2. Mr Wedlake to do Forms tapes
3. Mr White to do sparring tapes
4. Mr. Trejo to do tapes on freestyle
5. Mr Palanzo to show how he adapted the art to a smaller body
6. Doc Chapel to show at least an intro to his sub level 4
7. Mr Pick to show his approach to EPAK and more specifically his knife work
8. Mr Dye showing haw he uses regulation to adjust techniques
9. Mr. Chavies demonstrating his approach to freestyle

Of course I would like to see tapes by others and the specific mention of names above is not meant to slight anyone else.

Respectfully,

Jeff


----------



## OC Kid (Sep 1, 2004)

Jeff 

Mr Bob White does have a tape out on sparring. Its very basic though. It has a couple of guys I know on it Jeff Newton (who I met when he was a yellow belt but went on to become one of the best point B/B fighters in the country, Jim Mc Clure, who was a very very good fighter and Jamie Mathews who still is on the circuit and training students for Mr. White.  

Personally I really like Mr. Whites focus on Kempo s/d techniques, very powerful execution.


----------



## Kenpodoc (Sep 1, 2004)

OC Kid said:
			
		

> Jeff
> 
> Mr Bob White does have a tape out on sparring. Its very basic though. It has a couple of guys I know on it Jeff Newton (who I met when he was a yellow belt but went on to become one of the best point B/B fighters in the country, Jim Mc Clure, who was a very very good fighter and Jamie Mathews who still is on the circuit and training students for Mr. White.
> 
> Personally I really like Mr. Whites focus on Kempo s/d techniques, very powerful execution.


I like Mr. Whites tape but feel that he has so much more to offer.

Jeff


----------



## Kenpodoc (Sep 1, 2004)

I forgot the other series of tapes that I would like.  The IKCA put out a 2 tape sparring tape which I found to be interesting and a lot of fun.  I wish that a EPAK series like that tape could be put out using instructors from other schools.  I also wish that tapes of competition could be released with voice over from masters such as Trejo and white commenting on the action. 

Jeff


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 1, 2004)

Mr. Conatser whenever he gets done with his video and/or book.


----------



## OC Kid (Sep 2, 2004)

yea Doc I agree he does. His website says he is coming out with a series of tapes. I wish He'd hurry up. heck he's so close to me I wish I could find the time to get over to his school and train like I used to.


----------



## GAB (Sep 3, 2004)

Hi, 
I would like to see Clyde do some freestyle and working out on the bags.
Footwork and pointers on the reverse forms everone is talking about, heel up or down etc. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I would also like to see some of Doc's stuff, heck, I would just like to get Doc to answer some of my questions.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maybe Billy Lear and Clyde could do a couple demos. Or RmcR and Billy with Clyde narrating, no that would be Clyde and Billy doing techs
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and RmcR
narrating. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How about it Clyde? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Actually Clyde was not totaly incorrect, I have not seen any posts by M Trejo as of yet, even though there is a possibility he may in the future. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Regards, Gary
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I love these smilies, they complement the thread so well.


----------



## Kalicombat (Sep 3, 2004)

Mr. Conatser should be next.

Gary C.


----------

